

Show HN: Google calendar event short urls - a fun weekend project - coreymaass
http://calwith.me

======
tonydolore
Cool idea. Note though that the bookmarklet is broken. Also, it appears that
an hour is being added to the start time of the event.

e.g. [http://g.calwith.me/meet-tom-tomorrow-at-12pm-
for-2-hours-1N](http://g.calwith.me/meet-tom-tomorrow-at-12pm-for-2-hours-1N)

Should start at 12pm, but starts at 1pm instead.

~~~
coreymaass
Thanks! I think something's going on with time zones. I'll dig into it.

